# WTG SolarGary!



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

I put 'woodgas generator for sale' into a Google search and the first response to come up was Gary's site at http://www.builditsolar.com/

Just wanted to let you know how your site rated,pretty darn good being number 1 on a google search! :bow:

BooBoo


----------



## Jillis (Sep 11, 2005)

Thank you for posting the link to the Builditsolar site.


----------



## grief (Jun 7, 2006)

SolarGary or anyone who can answer:

First: Love the builditsolar website!!

Second: A question (one for now - since I know I'll be going to the website VERY often!)
What is "shade cloth" as in the kind used to protect veggies, etc. from the sun?

Thanks for your help!
grief


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi 

Thanks!

Gary


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep,I thought it was pretty cool to find one the the alternate energy experts who post here to come up there.This site has some real pro's who know this business inside out.If I were to recommend one site to get a question answered or point you to the answer,this is it.

What Ive found is specific subjects with huge depth of knowledge,nuts and bolts answers,practical experience,variety of topics and general discussions of ideas of where we are and where we may be going.Its really all here.

Well done folks. Youve made a fine forum here.

Yeah,Yeah,rah rah,etc.But its true and I want to say so,so there.:cowboy:


----------



## crafty2002 (Aug 23, 2006)

grief said:


> SolarGary or anyone who can answer:
> 
> First: Love the builditsolar website!!
> 
> ...


Shade cloth is a cloth that blocks out usually 60 to 70% of the suns rays so plants just started don't get burned while they get used to the sun.
A plant is kinda like a human in the fact they can get sun burned also. You have to harden them off as they call it. You can set them out for maybe an our a day for a few days and then a little longer each day and not use a shade cloth as long as you don't forget and leave them out all day the firrst few days. That will kill them fast.
Dennis


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

grief said:


> SolarGary or anyone who can answer:
> 
> First: Love the builditsolar website!!
> 
> ...


Hi,
Shade cloth is an open weave fabric that blocks some of the sun, but lets some through, while still allowing a limited view out.
Its made to stand up to outdoor use.
It comes in various grades that block different amounts of sun -- e.g. 80% shade cloth blocks 80% of the sun. You can also get a wide variety of colors.

Greenhouse growers use it in the summer to prevent overheating.
Its also a good way to cut down the gain on on windows in your house that get too much sun in the summer. It has to be used on the outside of the window to be effective. It even works on east and west facing windows that are hard to shade with overhangs.

Gary


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

Yep, Gary's site is one of the best and I recommend it to lots that are looking into solar power.

WWW


----------

